# A question...



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all.

This is my first post and I came across the forum though googling the current situation I am in. Apologies if this has been discussed already or is meant to be in another section.

I came to the Netherlands in July 2012 to live with my then boyfriend (now husband) studying externally with my university in Australia, no working or anything, I knew I was able to stay here without a visa but I did not realize is was only 3 months (Really stupid of me, I know), so we went to IND to make the necessary appointments to have a registered partnership, but they said they no longer allowed that without being married - this has since changed.


I had made this appointment about a month before my 90 days were up and when I arrived they told I made an appointment at the wrong counter or desk and that I had waited 4 weeks for the appointment for nothing, so the lady helping us gave me a letter to say that I had attempted to arrange a visa and that I was allowed to be in the country and that I had 6 weeks to make contact with the correct counter to find a reason to stay - after that day we decided to just get married. 


Getting the correct forms and apostilles took over 6 weeks so I got a letter again saying I had not contacted any of the correct agencies, government services and therefore had no reason to stay in the Netherlands - we ignored the letter knowing in a few weeks my forms to get married here would arrive soon. 


All forms came, we made an appointment to arrange our marriage, because I wasn't registered in the country they had to get approval for my marriage to my boyfriend, that took a month or two and was approved - even though I had overstayed the visa free period. 

We were married and all went well - my husband called to make and appointment register me as his spouse and they then dropped the bomb that I needed to be 21 - I am 20 turning 21 in November this year (2013). The various people of IND my husband spoke to said the following (over the phone);
- I had to leave the country
- Just stay under the radar until I'm 21 then register me (we meet all other requirements for family reunification)

I just have some questions;
- I don't want to work or claim welfare; I just want to be here with my husband, surely this is allowed by EU law seeing as we are married? Just to be here, not to claim anything.
- When my husband does register me when I am 21 do you think they will make a problem of me overstaying the 3 month visa free period? I mean they had no problem when they checked me for marriage or when I went into various IND buildings.
- Our back up plan, husband registers as resident in Belgium for 6 months then we move back to the Netherlands where they must recognize me. We don't really want to do this but will if it is absolutely necessary. 

This is keeping me up at night but not even bothering my husband, so any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you been to the Juridisch Loket?

Het Juridisch Loket | Gratis antwoord op uw juridische vraag


----------

